# Overclocking ATI 9600SE



## hupp3l (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey
Well this is my first time looking into overclocking, and maybe trying different drivers and I really don't want to screw up too much. 
I have an ATI9600SE video card and would like to 
1) overclock it.
2) get the best drivers possible for it.
3) maybe flash the bios.

Would I notice a difference?

Thanx guys.

Shit sorry admin, I posted in wrong place, please move it. Thanx


----------



## Spizio (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an ATI 9600SE too and i overclocked it using ATItool...i've managed to bring core freq from 325 to 450 and memory from 200 to 250. Seems stable so far, but i don't even know if this is a good result in term of overclocking, no big noteable difference   By the way, i'm using catalyst driver 5.11


----------



## hupp3l (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I got mine even up to 460 and running stable. My memory I havn't changed to more than 200 yet. Are you using ATI softmod drivers?


----------



## Spizio (Nov 21, 2005)

No, i'm using official ati catalyst driver. What's softmod drivers by the way?


----------



## hupp3l (Nov 21, 2005)

*softmod*

Im not too good at answering that but I'll try...

It is a 3rd party drivers that is optimized. It also takes off the clock lock on your card.


----------



## Spizio (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the answer. Anyway, are you using softmod drivers? There is an increase in performance using these drivers along with overclocking?


----------



## hupp3l (Nov 22, 2005)

*uhm*

to be honest, I havn't noticed any difference. But I must say the drivers are working flawlessly, not that the previous ones didn't work.

Did you go any higher on overclocking?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 22, 2005)

Softmoded drivers are official drives that have been modified by a third party.  In the case of the ones offered on this site they do the following: 





> The softmod enables the four disabled rendering pipelines in the GPU core of Radeon 9500 Non-Pro/9800 SE cards. Patched drivers for Catalyst 3.10 and later also enable overclocking for all Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 based cards.


.


----------



## Spizio (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Right now i'm using 5.11 based softmod drivers,and i tried a little test on the old 3dmark 2001se. With default settings (core 325,mem 200) i got 6600 points, overclocking with atitools (core 450,mem 250), i got 8000. So there should be an improvement, even if it is not that noticeable.


----------

